# صلوات السواعي النهارية والليلية مسموعة



## بولا البرنس (19 مايو 2008)

باسم الثالوث الأقدس                                                    

تحية لجميع أعضاء منتديات الكنيسة:                                                                                 

أقدم لكم اليوم جميع صلوات السواعي السبعة مسموعة بصيغة mp3 ويا رب تعجبكم                  

1- صلاة باكر :download:                                                                                                 
http://rapidshare.com/files/116128010/Agbeya_01-Baker.mp3.html 

2-صلاة الساعة الثالثة :download:                                                                                    
http://rapidshare.com/files/116128400/Agbeya_02-El-Talta.mp3.html 
3-صلاة الساعة السادسة:download:                                                                                
http://rapidshare.com/files/116128635/Agbeya_03-El-Satta.mp3.html

4-صلاة الساعة التاسعة:download:                                                                                 
http://rapidshare.com/files/116128929/Agbeya_04-El-Tas3a.mp3.html

5-صلاة الغروب :download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/116129149/Agbeya_05-El-Ghoroob.mp3.html

6-صلاة النوم:download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/116129667/Agbeya_06-El-Noum.mp3.html 
7-صلاة نصف الليل:download:
http://rapidshare.com/files/116130145/Agbeya_07-Nos-El-Leil.mp3.html
                                                                                                                                                                        والروابط دي مباشرة وشغالة وانتظروا المفاجات


----------



## samebay (6 يونيو 2009)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك جارى التحميل


----------



## joalxsander (20 أغسطس 2012)

جبيبى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك 
بس للأسف الروابط فاضيه


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (20 أغسطس 2012)

joalxsander قال:


> جبيبى ربنا يعوض تعب محبتك
> بس للأسف الروابط فاضيه


*اتفضل هتلاقيهم هنا 
وهيتم تعديل لينكات الموضوع *
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/blog.php?b=203​


----------



## النهيسى (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكراا جدا جدا​


----------



## amgd beshara (20 أغسطس 2012)

شكراااا
ربنا يبارك خدمتكم


----------

